# Do You Remember Your 1st Car ???



## Rockfish (May 21, 2004)

My youngest son it about to turn 16 and I was telling him about by first car. It was a 76 chev Impala (land barge). It was a fun car though. You could load it up with all by buddies and it was on. Its a good thing gas was ALOT cheaper then.

What was your first car???????


----------



## EGT Limited (Jul 30, 2004)

1960 Karmen Gia no A/C, 36hp motor, the heater/defrost was a tube from the engine compartment and AM radio,,,but back the KLIF was the only station worth listening to


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

1933 Ford tudor,radio,dual ignition ,V-8,continental kit,mohair seats,mechanical brakes and an original 13,000 miles when it was 16 years old. The farthest it was ever driven was 7 miles at any one time. I bought it from the original owner in 1949 for $45 dollars had it 6 weeks and totalled it on a dare to squeal the tires on a curve,,,,,,,,,,dayummmm made me sick to loose a cherry like that. 

dick


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

1980 camaro with an 81 Z28 front clip and a 79 rally sport from the q panel back. It had Cragar SS wheels and a sweet 350 four bolt main. LOL it was three colors and you had to lift the doors to get them to shut. It was the coolest car in the world because I built it with my own hands.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

can't remember exact year but i think it was a 71 toyota carona.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 16, 2004)

'68 Pontiac Firebird 326 3 spd. I bought it for $800.00. My dad would not let me drive it until I could pay for the insurance. It killed me seeing it in the driveway and I could'nt drive it for 2 months until I scrounged up enough cash to pay him for the insurance. One of life's lessons dad taught me!


----------



## BALZTOWAL (Aug 29, 2006)

1976 Lincoln Contiental Towncar- I'm Tired Of Typing 9 Friends And I Would Skip Class Load Uip In The Car And Go Over To A Buddy's House And Jump On His Trampoline, This Was In 85


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

1960 Monza Corvair. Gasoline heater. First time we turned on the heater it looked like the car was burning up. Loved that instant heat. No A/C. radio. Gas guage registered full until she was empty. Quote Ralph Nader"Unsafe at any speed". 


Joe


----------



## railman (Aug 1, 2004)

1968 GTO fast fast fast.Wonder I'm still alive.I think it was about $3000 new off the showroom floor.Man I loved that car.


----------



## Third Wave (May 24, 2004)

1973 Plymouth Satellite 4 door - ex cop car painted beige. The star was just barely visible in the door in certain lighting conditions. The canvas roof that was (key word "Was") glued on ripped off one night on the way from SA to the Coast. 4 barrel Holley Carb. 318 engine. One very big back seat. Too bad it was always empty.


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*First Vehicle*

I saved my $$$ while I was in the US Navy....Paid cash for a '75 Ford 4x4 1/2 ton
PU...It had a 360 ci engine and a 19 gal gas tank....Mileage so bad I carried a gallon
of gas mounted under the hood on the finder well [just in case]...It did a good 
job of pulling my 20' Mako....Just had to stop too often to "fill r up"!!!
When I got rid of it I sold it to a guy in town and he drove it for years....A friend
of mine was interested in it, but he passed on it...He said he kicked himself for
not buying it....
Mustad7731
Jackie


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

1954 Ford Custom Line, Beige color, three on the tree, small V-8, oil bath air filter. Accidently hit several deer with it at night around Canyon Lake at say, 50 mph.......not even a scratch on the front-end. Was a hand-me down from Dad's Dad. CF?


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Blue 1969 Dodge Coronet 440. 318 cid (thank God) that just wouldn't die. If you ran the highway between here and Lake Livingston (Kickapoo Creek) in the early to mid 1970s you may have seen it!LOL! Guy


----------



## StacyW (Sep 1, 2004)

*I can remember*

It was a 1969 Mercury station Wagon. Only needed 2 quarts of oil every time you drove it but it got me places!

Stacy


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

railman said:


> 1968 GTO fast fast fast.Wonder I'm still alive.I think it was about $3000 new off the showroom floor.Man I loved that car.


And dont you wish you still had it?


----------



## JoeBob (Jan 3, 2006)

1970 model Datsun 510, 2 door, 4 speed, no a/c, shared it with my brother. Could fix anything on that engine in no time. Went through lots of clutches because we always tried to get "second gear scratch". Wish I could have that car new again.


----------



## tx-fisherdude (Dec 4, 2005)

1968 Javlin paid 200 bucks for it,had a terrible death lost a fight with a 66 Fury 3. but it was fun it was faster than the new z28's in 1978


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

1967 VW Baja, Bought it for $500 and fixed it up. I still have it along with a doner body and pan to replace the rust. Fun to drive and made me a mechanic. Had to work on it every weekend to get any where. My ol man was smart, kept me out of trouble.









My Dakota was my second. It's up forsale btw. Had it listed in the classifides and didn't get much of a response.









--Hop


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

1965 Impala 2 door. fire engine red, with aluminum sloted mags. 283 with a turbo hydromatic 2 speed trany. it was a hand me down from my older brother.


----------



## podnuh (May 26, 2004)

1963 Galaxy 500 4 door...drove it for 30,000 miles with broken power steering...that'll get you in shape.


----------



## Free_loader (Nov 4, 2004)

1972 vw superbug .. i loved that car ... till i started dating a girl that lived in the next town over... **** thing would over heat on the way there and back 

.. wait .. now that i think about it ... those stops i had to make half way back to cool the engine on the way to drop her off were'nt so bad after all ..... i loved that car


----------



## MrsTroutsnot (Sep 14, 2005)

1972 White Trans Am!

Marsha


----------



## Scout177 (Oct 23, 2006)

1955 two door Chevy, three in the tree, six cylinder, no front bumper, and a big dent in the oil pan. $300 and the pan leaked like a seive. I think back and someone must have run over something and the car lot failed to tell me. However, it probably wouldn't have mattered as I wanted that car bad.


----------



## thundertrout (Jun 22, 2006)

can't really remember the year,but it was ford pinto.had a 4 or 6 banger.


----------



## McTrout (May 22, 2004)

1965 Corvair convertable. Green, 4 on the floor, 18 miles from Port Aransas. 

Ohhhhhh....if only that car could tell tales.


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

1882 Mercury Capri, {back when they were more like the mustangs). My dad and I rebuilt most of the engine and put a nice stereo in. 3 days after I got my liscense, I was broad sided at about 40mph by mids 70s Buick land yacht of somesort. So much for that car. I ended up finding an 83 T-bird about a month later, with only 26K miles on it. Insurance check paid ofr all but a couple hundred of that car


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

My first car (I got it in 1976) was a 1974 Oldsmobile 98...that thing was a long as a city block, I could fit 8 kids inside the car and another 4 or 5 in the trunk (to sneak in the drive in theatre). It had a 454 and it got about 7 miles to the gallon! Paid $1000 for it.


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

1981 Toyota Tercel...burnt orange in color---no A/C and no radio....that is 'til I got me a new Kraco for Christmas and my daddy installed it. Man, then that car was known as the ghetto blaster for sure!


----------



## catzilla (Sep 21, 2007)

*First Car*

1956 Chevrolet Bellaire with 265 cubic inch V-8 and 2 speed automatic transmission. Bought of lot in 1968 for $225.00. Drove it home, 12 miles, and front end almost fell off. Had to spend $ 40.00 for complete front end rebuild.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

i was high rollin in a 1966 ford country squire station wagon


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

I paid $135.00 for a 1949 Plymouth. Three speed on the column, flat head 6 cylinder, and a Smitties glass pack. The radio would come on when you ran over a rail road track and stay on until you ran over another. All this happened about 1967 or so. That thing was built like a tank.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Year was 1948....Hunnert bucks bought a '29 Studebaker sedan..Big as a dang bus.. Little trouble getting her to Austin when we went to UT..broke down in Sealy..stayed there for a few weeks till we could scrounge up $$$ for repair...then made it to Columbus..same story...Took two months to get her to Austin but she tooled around the 40 acres for a year...Winter came..forgot to drain her...hard freeze.. crack in the block you could stick your fingers in and feel the pistons.. Sold her by the pound to the junk yard man...think we got $25.. Ahhh, fond memories. If only junk cars could talk...LOL:tongue:


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

1975 Chevy Caprice Classic convertible, the love boat. Transmission wore out and I replaced it, but the back seat had more miles  :tongue:


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

68 impala 2 door fastback,327 4 on the floor 411 rear end. good car. traded it to my dad for a honda cb350 then bought a 64 chevy pu. totalled out the truck and took the car back.


----------



## gds (May 22, 2004)

1941 two door sedan Chevy, paid $90 for it and drove the snot out of it, that old 6 cylinder had a rough life.


----------



## Speck Tackler (May 28, 2004)

51 Ford two door coupe that was primer flat black, a small block chevy, that had fender well exit headers,and cheater slicks.I built the car after the movie Thunder road.


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

All of these count, because they were all in the same year. I got my license at 15 in June of 1988. By June of 1989, I had my dream car.

1978 Suburban 454. FASTEST suburban you ever saw. $500. Sold a couple months later for $1100. 

1965 Chevy Impala 327. Bought for $1200. Dad made me sell her after a ticket. Got $2200

1964 Chevy Impala bought for $150 as a project for me and dad. Sold for $800. Which gave me just enough to purchase Charlene.

Charlene is my 1954 Chevy Bel Air. I keep making short, half-hearted attempts to sell her. Next attempt may begin in a couple of weeks. Who wouldn't want a good running powder blue Bel Air for Christmas? - Coach


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 16, 2004)

When I met my future wife (now going on 28yrs.) had a '71 Fpord PINTO!!! It was Banana Yellow, and yes, complete with the Chiquita sticker on the dash. She would come over after night school at UH Clear Lake and see me in Friendswood. I would follow her back to Edgebrook, because I was afraid she would break down on I45. She would pull in to the gas station and say fill up the oil and check the gas. TD Claudette in '78? was the best thing that happened to that death trap when it was flooded out! She got $600.00 for that POS from the insurance co. and bought a Plymouth TC3...and that's a whole other story.


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

73 Ford Matador bored out for racing. Had it two months, tuned it up and rolled it 4 times in a wreck while racing on a country road. LOL


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

1961 Dodge Matador, 4 door, maroon. I doubt most of the younger folks on here have ever heard of that one. It had a push button transmission with a 361 cu in motor. It may have been the longest car ever made. The fins on the back were monster sized too. I paid $200.00 of my own money. Several months later I blew the head gaskets doing about 90 mph. I had to pay for that too. Lessons learned.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

The year was 1960. I was 16 years old. The car was a '36 Ford Coupe. It had an electric starter but it was a peddal on the floor just to the right of the gas peddal. It was a "fixer upper" or in today's vernacular, a "project car" I never did fix it up because it kept me broke just keeping it running and full of oil and gas. But if that car could talk it could tell ya some good stories.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*76 Camaro*

Custom Banana Yellow with a 350 auto-trans that the previous owner had tricked out and could get a "second" with no problem, I think it had "centerlines" ... black leather interior and air worked "sometimes" and the best thing about it....

It had a Pioneer stereo that had a tape deck and more "TREBLE" blowing from the 6x9's when you played Van Halen it sounded like they were in your backseat!

Sold that car and the guy still owes me $50 bucks who bought it! LOL...

Great Thread.... to remember the first "WHEELS"


----------



## MAKO 23 (Mar 19, 2005)

Barnacle Bill said:


> 73 Ford Matador bored out for racing. Had it two months, tuned it up and rolled it 4 times in a wreck while racing on a country road. LOL


 The Matador was an AMC .


----------



## apbubba (Jul 25, 2007)

First wheels were a girl's bike given to me by a very kind man when I was about 8. It was about 1958 or 1959. He owned a drive inn on Leopard or Agnes St and I remember that his name was Marvin and the drive in name was the M & M Drive In. This was man that gave a child a gift for no reason at all. I remember meeting his daughters and they were really nice women (I think they were both single an about 18 or 19). The back tire blew out and I mowed grass to get another one from Western Auto. The day I got the new tire I had enough to go see a movie at the Ayres Theater. Someone stole my bike! To this day I have no sympathy for a thief. Put them in jail and if the jail gets full let them sleep in shifts.

 Next set of wheels was a Cushman Eagle motor scooter. God only knows why I am still alive!

 First car was a 1948 Chevrolet Deluxe Sedan when I was 16. Had a back seat you could hold a ballroom dance in. Bought it at a junk yard for I think about $25.00. Life was a lot better then. 

First new car was a 1972 Camaro when I got out of the Marines. Hit a 130 mph once between Riviera and Raymondville and the foot feed was not on the floor. God only knows why I am still alive! Hit a canal bridge around Alamo TX coming back from Reynosa, Mexico doing about 70. That was my wakeup call. I got a lot smarter after that.



 The car I wish that I never sold was a 1967 Dodge Charger.



 The car I wished had own new is 1967 GTO. Love that goat.



 The car I am happy to own! My 1998 Ford F-150 that is paid for runs great and pulls my boat.


----------



## BS (May 24, 2004)

fire engine red '67 olds delmont 88 with a modest 425. how could anyone not remember their 1st car?

Byron


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

First car was a 1953 Chevy 4 door Belair. Dark green. Traded a Sears crusaire motorscooter for it. Second car was a 1954 Ford 4 door 3 speed with overdrive. Drove it till the wheels really fell off. Then I got the car that was the car of my dreams. The one on the picture. 1962 Chevy Black with red interior.


----------



## wan2bfishin (Apr 24, 2005)

capt. david said:


> can't remember exact year but i think it was a 71 toyota carona.


Mine was a 1970 Corona...hail damaged and all...but it was mine!!!


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

So many good stories and models to choose from.

16 years old and bought from my girlfriends Dad an original owner 1960 Buicke La Sabre convertabile with leather baby blue & white seats and a baby blue top. The starter on the floor and a disposition of an ornry MIL. Could put the top down or up at 30 mph and the girls liked it a lot, if ya know what I mean.......

Man I wish_ I had that car................................._


----------



## Fishaholic (Jan 9, 2005)

2001 F-150 SuperCrew Lariat Offroad 4x4 still have it.


----------



## Bluffer (Feb 24, 2005)

1st wheels was 73 Honda CB 750 (motorcycle) Sold It & got a 69 mach 1. 351 Cleveland block. It was fast & then it got stolen! Never got it back & lost Girlfriend so joined the navy. To many long stories from there!


----------



## Jake (Jan 10, 2006)

97 jeep grand cherokee. it was okay, until the motor took a complete dump. A lot of memories in that thing. once you got it over 103 it would stop shaking and feel like it was flying haha. thank god I got rid of that and then got my next money hole, 97 K2500 454ci 8" lift on 37's. that was fun until I started breaking stuff. now I have an 06 silverado that i've done a little work to. I'll probably have this truck until I blow it up which hopefully isn't soon lol.


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

Mine was a 76 Chevy Silverado. I mowed many a lawn and worked a ton of hours at the Country Club to buy my first ride. My dad and I went to pick it up and then I went straight to a tire ship and got new rims and tires. The next day, I went to Custom Car Stereo and had a Alpine system put in. That's probably why my wife says I'm hard of hearing. Too much Van Halen I guess. I put Hooker headers and a Holley carb on it later. Man, I miss that truck!


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

*"1968 GTO fast fast fast.Wonder I'm still alive.I think it was about $3000 new off the showroom floor.Man I loved that car."*

I believe my dad had that same car, forrest green with a high performance small block 400 if the "stories" serve me correctly. It would supposidly smoke the tires till about 50 mph, then it might get traction. A guy parking it one night totaled it out as he punched it in a parking garage.

My first vehicle was a '77 GMC short bed heavy half ton (5/8 ton "heavy half"). Had the original 350 with a turbo 350 tranny and a 12 bold rear end. My dad bought it from a guy he worked with who bought it brand new in Austin. The guy logged every gallon of gas/oil, repair, etc.. he did this until the day that we bought it. The truck was waxed two times a week without exception. I stripped it, painted it, etc... What a great truck. I have pictures but no scanner to get them onto the internet. The truck is still sitting in my parents backyard, just waiting to be restored or sold. I need to put it up for sale as I have no interest in restoring it.

Rockyraider


----------



## 100 FATHOMS (Dec 28, 2006)

57 Chevy station wagon. Bought it in 1968 for $450. Fire engine red with Hurst 3 on the floor. Was a great surf wagon and the chicks loved it. Almost lived in that car all summer.Sure wish I had it now.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

1966 ford F150, 360 with 3 on the tree and 3" glass packs....lol


----------



## Cru (May 24, 2004)

1971 Dodge Charger when I was 16 in 1987. Its a wonder I am still alive! : )


----------



## theotherwaldo (Oct 15, 2007)

First car I wrecked: '57 Buick. I was 5, Dad had parked it on a hill with the tranny out. That's how I found out about parking brakes.
First car I drove alone: '18 Dodge Bros. tourer. I was 8. The hand brake is the foot brake and reverse is a button on the floor.
First car I raced: '58 Ford Fairlane 500. I was 14. Iron pig, rolled like a barrel.
First street-legal car I owned: 69 Valiant. I was 19. Beat it to death on the Long Beach Freeway.

Many since, each a special memory.


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

1966 VW Bug, built it into a Baja Bug. Man that thing would go anywhere.


----------



## Richlyn Concepts (May 12, 2006)

Brown on brown 77 buick lesabre. My parents bought it new, then years later gave it to my sister as her first car, she worked for her a new car then I got it. It also had the flaming carburetor that would flare up like a volcano at any given time  I always kept a wet towel on hand for those special moments.


----------



## CentexPW (Jun 22, 2004)

63 VeeDub. I think rust was the only thing holding it together. I had 4 more VW's before I owned an American car.


----------



## MarcusT (May 25, 2005)

1976 Chevy station wagon. A little brown paint could be seen between rust spots. Super babe magnet&#8230;. :rotfl: &#8230;..Bought it for 500 bucks, drove it for 4 years and gave it away.


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

1962 Mercury Comet 2door, bucket seats, 6 banger with auto trans and it was a hand me down. My two sister's had it before I did.


----------



## railman (Aug 1, 2004)

rockyraider said:


> *"1968 GTO fast fast fast.Wonder I'm still alive.I think it was about $3000 new off the showroom floor.Man I loved that car."*
> 
> I believe my dad had that same car, forrest green with a high performance small block 400 if the "stories" serve me correctly. It would supposidly smoke the tires till about 50 mph, then it might get traction. A guy parking it one night totaled it out as he punched it in a parking garage.
> 
> ...


My GTO was verdoro green with black vinyl top.The picture is not mine but it is identical even down to the red line tires.400 ci 365 hp and would smoke tires at 50mph.


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Year was 1976 the car was a 71 camaro ss. Day I bought it I went over to my best buddies house to give him a test drive. Lit the tires up when the stop light turned green and promptly received my very first ticket for unnecesary noise from the nice LEO that I never saw parked at the 7-11 ice house across the street.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

1st was a 77 Chevy Malibu Classic 4 door, baby blue. I think I spent more money keeping that car on the road than what I paid for it. I finally sold it and bought a 79 Oldsmobile Starfire.


----------



## Cap-N-Red (May 21, 2004)

*Ford Roadster*

1935 Ford Roadster. Can't believe I got it for $250. It would be a blast to drive around in now.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

1982 Chevrolet Caviler 2 Door Hatch Back, 5 speed standard, black with dirty gray interior that I painted black with a brush and spray can, then made a speaker box out of the back to go boom-booming down the street!!


----------



## clouser (Jun 14, 2006)

I've only had 2 vehicles in my lifetime, so yeah...I remember. It was a 1989 Mazda B2200 pickup. I drove that truck for 8 years before I bought the truck I'm driving now, a '98 Toyota Tacoma.


----------



## poops (Apr 15, 2006)

First car was a 66 VW. It would go anywhere as long as you didn't get it over 50 mph. It'd vapor lock in a heartbeat, and tried everything but couldn't get it to stop. Dunes or mud wouldn't stop it at all. 

Best riding car was a 1975 Mercury Marquis with a 460 engine. It was a land barge, but you had plenty of room with comfortable seats. About the only thing it wouldn't pass was a gas station. I thought I'd go bankrupt when gas went to $1.00 per gallon. 

Poops


----------



## rockhound76 (Feb 22, 2007)

It was '74. I'd just turned 16. My dad had a '64 1/2 Mustang he'd bought new and wanted to sell to me for $150. It was too old and the straight six (140cid) not strong enough and nust not cool in my eyes (someone should have shot me).

I loved racing. Hated stock (Nascar), but loved rallye and formula racing. I wanted a SPORTS car.

Dad picks me up after school. "We're going to ge your car, son". It was a surprise and I was ecstatic. We drove to Ft. Benning where he worked. I met an army officer (happened to be Lt. William Calley's JAG attorney) who handed me the keys to my new car, a 1969 MG Midget. British racing green with wire wheels and a new faux leather top. It was the coolist car in the world in my eyes (shortly after I learned about Lucus Electrical, the Prince of Darkness british electrics in these cars. I eventually relabelled the light switches, "smoke", "smolder" and "flame"...or was it, "dim", "flicker" and "off".

Anyway, I followed my dad in my new car to the bank where my mom worked. I walked in and began to walk over to her teller station to tell her about the car. Dad grabbed my elbow and pulled me away to the loan officer. Next thing I know, I'm signing loan papers on the $650 car I just bought. 

"But, dad, I don't have any money or a job. How do I pay for it?".

"That's our next stop on the way home. I have a friend who has a job for you".

By the next morning, I was a bag-boy at a supermarket in town. I stayed there seven years. It paid my way through college (and a 70 Triumph GT6+, a '72 Ford F100 and a '74 Beetle).

These days, I still love rally cars. That's why I own a Subaru STI in addition to my '89 Toyoto 4x4 PU.

Btw, I saw someone owned a Datsun 510. I loved those cars (great rally drives). These days, they are highly desirable pocket tuners.

Also, my kids love rally AND American Muscle. My 14, almost 15yr. old wants a '69 Camaro SS. I tell him, "in your dreams". He'll either get the truck or an old Toyota. No job, though, as long as his grades are good.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

1941 Ford coupe with a back seat. Bored to [email protected]/16 with 4 in stroke. 3/4 cam from Moto Reco, dual carbs, columbia overdrive. Fender skirts. Did all the work my self. Had a job cleaning the base ball field at Mac's ranch off of 34th street in Houston. Once out ran (top end) an Olds 88 and I was in second gear. We most always raced on top end out on Stubner Airline (now Veterans memorial Hwy.)but drag raced anywhere we could. And oh yeah, me and my girlfriend could sure fog those windows up on that car.

Charlie


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

1973 Vega GT Hatchback, 4 speed, white with a black stripe down the center. Black interior, broken a/c. Hot as hell in the summer and the roughest car I've ridden in. Had that all aluminum P.O.S. 4 banger that blew up at 30,000 miles. Had the engine rebuilt and the block sleeved with steel cylinders. After that I had over 130,000 miles when I sold it and it didn't burn a drop of oil. I never could understand why Chevrolet didn't do this in the first place because it would have been a great car if they had......go figure.


----------



## RonE (Apr 10, 2006)

First was a 1936 Pontiac coupe, second a 1931 Ford coup that I channeled, dropped and put a 303 cu in Olds motor with 4 carbs in. That was a fun car.


----------



## bk005 (Feb 23, 2005)

*Yep*

Yep,

Bought my nieghbors Wagoneer when I was 14, and started cutting and turning wrenches, and never stopped.


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

1976 LWB ext cab ford f250 manuel stearing 3 on the tree, glad its gone


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

1963 Ford F100


----------



## Corky (May 22, 2004)

1981 Oldsmobile Delta 88 - chocolate brown - its nickname was "The Turd".....it was a hand-me-down from Mom.....


----------



## koyhoward (Jan 8, 2007)

1981 Chevy pickup. Turd brown, vinyl everything, Did have AM/FM radio though.


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

yakfisher said:


> *1882* Mercury Capri


Uh....

1972 Opel GT. Had 2 more after that, great little cars.


----------



## zrem32 (Jan 24, 2005)

1965 Mustang w/ 289 and auto trans. My parents passed it down to me when I turned 16 to get me off my motorcycle. Wish I still had it.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

71 Mercury Cougar. It was smokin hot red. Very Fast.


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

79 Buick Regal


----------



## I_Just_Wanna_Fish (Aug 22, 2007)

The Beach Bunny 1988 Pink Jeep Wrangler - I love that jeep. It still sits in my parents garage in desperate need of a tune up and brakes but shes awesome. And yes it came from the factory pink.


----------



## 71 Fish (Dec 21, 2005)

1964 Dodge Dart


----------



## Omanj (May 21, 2004)

My dad paid $200.00 for my 1963 Oldsmobile Dynamic 88. It was in need of a new paint job, so I had Earl Schibb do it in a beige color to mask any dirt on it. I had an 8 track AM/FM stereo with four new Pioneer speakers installed and drove it with the windows down most of the time due to no air-conditioning. It was totaled a year later by a non-yielding/speeding idiot in a Vega. My second car was a 1972 Chevy Impala that was also given the Earl Schibb treatment. I found out why the paint job was so cheap when I took it to the car wash and managed to wash away a section where they did not sand the door!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

1980 Camaro Rally Sport. True duel exhaust with Thrush Turbo mufflers and Trans Am duel-tip chrome tips. B/M shift kit and a reworked Quadrajet Carb. Oh, and Pioneer 6X9s with a pyramid e.q. booster. Loud and obnoxious, but I sure had fun with her.


----------



## Ckill (Mar 9, 2007)

Year was 1995 I was 16. The truck was 1976 Ford F250 single cab, 390ci, 4 on the floor. Was the first truck my dad bought new. It was a ranch truck for many years before I got it was in pretty rough shape. Before I started driving my dad and I did body work, new paint and we did a valve job on it. Ol' Red broke down constantly and I pretty much worked on it all the time. I could go on about the truck but, we still have it, its still a ranch truck, one day it will get restored.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

1948 Willys jeep cj2a........shoulda never sold it...........


----------



## chazbo (Sep 7, 2006)

*re*

I must be the only one that got stuck in a 63 NOVA wagon......


----------



## FishinTheBarge (May 21, 2004)

77 Pontiac Grand Prix. With a fast 350, power windows, bucket seats, and an 8 track. Even use to pull the old glastron...


----------



## Fishspanker (Feb 8, 2005)

71 Mustang Convertible, 351 Cleveland. Pretty Fast. Probably lucky it didn't kill me. Paid $1200. Did alot of work on it. Got ****** at it one day and sold it too my dad for around $1500. He sold it several times. Think he made like $3000 off it. He asked me if I learned anything. Of course at that age I said no. He proceeded to tell me the lesson was do not let your anger get in your wallet. Actually he said it a little different than that but that's the "g" rated version.

Oh also one day I was working on it but couldn't fix it or at least said I couldn't. My dad told me he knew I could if I just went out there and studied it. So he made me get a 5 gallon bucket and sit there and look at it until I figured it out. Well being 17 at the time I was going to just sit there and stare at it. Let me tell you a day of that gets real old quick. Finally realized that it wasn't going to end. Decided that I better fix it. Those lesson are as valuable as anything I ever learned in college.


----------



## raw10628 (May 23, 2004)

Started driving at 15 in 1998. Drove a 1976 Ford truck for 3 years in high school that my dad bought new. It was an extended cab long bed with a 460 gas hungry fool. It was two tone blue with some rust starting to take over in some places, no tailgate, and no AC. It was a beast to say the least, but everyone knew me when I was coming down the street or showing up at parties.


----------



## SP (Sep 28, 2006)

1988 Chevy Stepside 
-faded paint 
-blown head gasket

bought at a water authority auction for cheap, rebuilt motor, put bigger tiores an rims on it, new apolstry(sp), new headliner & gave it he11 for a couple of years till a BIG jeep caught my eye. Sometimes I wish I still had that truck


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

When I was 13 my dad showed up after school one day with a '63 F-100 on a trailer. 6 cyl, one barrel carb, three on the tree. No tags, no inspection, and no tread on the tires. The only rule was that I couldn't get on the highway. For those familiar with the south plains, you know you can go almost anywhere between Lubbock and Amarillo down dirt roads. There was no tellin' where we would end up on a Saturday morning hunt.

My first legal ride was paid for by years of choppin' cotton in the summers and chasing cows and plowing after school. It was a '74 F-100. 390 four barrel and she would fly. No offense Mont, but I had a buddy with a Little Red Express and I smoked him every time.


----------



## wayne57 (Jul 10, 2006)

> Rockhound 76 ---It was '74. I'd just turned 16. My dad had a '64 1/2 Mustang he'd bought new and wanted to sell to me for $150. It was too old and the straight six (140cid) not strong enough and nust not cool in my eyes (someone should have shot me).
> 
> Rock--- I have a 64 1/2 Mustang Conv. I has 260 V-8 (only used in the first 6 mos.of production) I have been offered all kinds of things for my Mustang ---I can't remmember a time I took it out for a ride that someone didn't stop me and make a nice comment ----"You meet the nicest People in a old Mustang"---Today that car would be cool and worth a bunch more than $150.00


----------



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

Turned 16 in 1982 and bought my aunt's '68 Nova that didn't run for $200. My Dad and I bought a 307 out of an old Chevy pickup and bolted it up to the 2-speed powerglide tranny. A friend and I spent countless evenings/weekends over the summer riveting replacement fenders on the back, loading it up with body filler, and sanding it by hand. His uncle painted it in his barn, candy apple red. Got a new Kraco stereo for Christmas, bought some aluminum slots with nearly bald tires for it. What a sweet ride it was. I rolled it on 2/10/84.


----------



## REM (Dec 18, 2006)

Wow how things have changed. I bought a 1967 SS cheval malibu, 396hp metallic blue with black vinal top. first thing added was surf racks to the top.Yes sir bought and payed for with MY own money. I have bought new cars and given to my children (Honda civic, acura srx, Ford F150). including paying for the insurance for them. Now I'm either crazy or I just like giving the kids everything they want.


----------



## Rip (Sep 16, 2004)

1948 Chevrolet Deluxe Sedan with that huge back seat. Talk about load it up on "dollar night" at the Drive Inn. The year was 1961.


----------



## expressfish (Jun 8, 2004)

thats a nice ol' ford MrG. My first was a 1971 super beetle (vw) for $350 bucks. I went with my dad and bought it from some older hippie woman. It was >>yellow<<< ewww


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

*1978 VW Karmman Gia Convertable*

1978 yellow with blk stripes on the side Volkswagon Karmman Gia Convertable, It came complete with plywood on the floor to cover the holes. Given to me by my brother when I turned 16 back in 79. It was a great beach car. Lived in Daytona Beach had a great time with it, wish I had it back.


----------



## expressfish (Jun 8, 2004)

my girlfriend and now my wife had a 73 gia also...we were both VW freaks


----------



## davishaynie (Nov 19, 2007)

1989 I was 18 I had mowed yard for three summers saving to buy a 1966 mustang hartop coupe from one of my dads friends..3000.00. It blew the motor in 1990, and i never could afford to get the thing fixed....then came college, military, marrige, morgatge, kids.......long story short I still have the car, and still no engine....guess mybey my son will want to fix it up...any way this thread brought back some memories....thanks


----------



## Crappie Queen (May 23, 2004)

I just got my first truck a week ago yesterday! 

Its a 96' Chevy Siverado 1500!
I love my truck! 

I wasn't allowed to get my license until i was 17. I had them for a lil over a month, then wrecked my moms car (2002 lexus es 300). After a couple of months she started to let my drive her new Jeep.. Now i have my truck! Yay... lol

Shayce


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

84 Toyota Truck. Couldn't kill it.


----------



## Dr. Krol (May 21, 2004)

Well, Coach Law and Bobbie and Dr Krol all shared the early 1950's rides. 
Mine was a jet black 1953 Ballaire 2 door I earned working in my Grandad's Paint and Body shop in Baytown. Three on the tree, radio ( tube type ) and a heater. It had the 
2 down and 60 mph air conditioner but it took me thru Highschool with lots of memories..

Coachlaw, I would love to have your Beauty " Charlene "...

All the best.

Dr. Krol


----------



## riverdog (Jun 13, 2007)

My first was a 1993 Jeep Grand Cherokee. I love that thing, it was unstoppable. It had a 5.3 liter V8. Hand me down from good ole' Dad


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

AWESOME THREAD!!! Here's mine...

'70 340 Duster - "In Violet" purple


----------



## DannyMac (May 22, 2004)

Yep, 1965 Malibu SS, 327 four speed on the floor, bucket seats....Silver. Fat car, we used to race it on Bellfort. Hung out at the "Burger Chef" home of the 19 cent hamburger.


----------



## Jake (Jan 10, 2006)

wow, is that an old pic of the astrodome?


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

Jake said:


> wow, is that an old pic of the astrodome?


Yes sir, it sure is.

We used to race almost every Saturday night on Westridge, between Fannin and Main. A bunch of us would meet at the Prince's Drive-In on Main and Holcombe and then we would all caravan down to the old Weatherby Arms Museum.

Those were the days !!!


----------



## Little Jimmy Cook (Oct 22, 2004)

*1978 Oldsmobile Omega*

Used to me and purchased in 1986 for $ 2800.00
Operating cost to fix and keep running $ 2800.00 plus

Selling it off for something the police did not recognize "Priceless"

(Caught speeding many times in triple digits)


----------



## HiTek Redneck (Jan 18, 2007)

1967 RS/SS Camaro, gold with a black bumble stripe around the nose. 327 bored 30 over, high rise with a Holley carb, 4 speed and a 456 posi rear end. I couldn't keep tires on it. When I bought it from my brother the engine was blown and I had to rebuild it. I'm lucky to have survived that car but I sure wish I had it now.


----------



## Coastal Quest (Jul 12, 2006)

1954 chevy delux. Flat head 6 cly "B" circuit generator so you had to push start it. Three speed with bad brakes. We pushed it off a cliff just to watch it crash one night after too many Old Styles. Next car 1964 Dodge Polaris push button shift.


----------



## Porter Lizard (Oct 2, 2007)

*My first car was a 1948 plymouth, but I traded it for a 1951 studebaker because it had a v-8 and an automatic.*


----------



## seapro (May 28, 2004)

1970 Chevrolet Camaro ss 350. Blue with white interior. Lots of good times in that car


----------



## CoolChange (May 21, 2004)

Red and White 1961 Chevy Impala Sport Coup Bubble Top! 283 bored out to??? Three on the tree! Payed $100.00. Wish I still had it!

This is the closest pic I could find. I loved that car!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Coolchange I had one almost just like that for about 2 weeks. I totaled it out when a Ford Rep ran a red light and hit me broadside.


----------



## CoolChange (May 21, 2004)

Guy, we had a '73 and you're right. That 318 was the best engine built back in the day. Talk about boats! LOL!


----------



## CoolChange (May 21, 2004)

Bobby, they wer great cars! This thread is good.


----------



## KBEN (Nov 4, 2007)

The year was 1956, the car was a 46 chev 2 dr sedan, it had been lowered and had fender skirts.


----------



## krissy (Jul 28, 2005)

'81 VW convertible Rabbit. 5 speed... Bought it cheap and poured money into it until I had had enough. Now I wish I still had it.


----------



## dreamcaster (May 24, 2004)

1958 F100.


----------



## bassmaster2004 (Aug 2, 2004)

I had a 1983 Chevy 350 bored .30 3 speed manual tran. 410 rear end headers flowmasters. Short bed with racing tires and wheels. 11.00/9.98 in the quarter. I think it only got about 5 miles to the galon. I was never late to school doesnt matter what time i woke up. I sold it my junior yr and bought a 1996 chevy surburan 4x4 6" lift and i sold it when i went to college and now got a 2005 dodge Dually 4x4. I love them all and had so much with each of them.


----------



## Chuck (May 21, 2004)

Remember it well....a 1949 Plymouth 4 door coupe with a straight 6 and three speed on the column. Talk about a tank!! I bet it weighed 5000 lbs.. I took the right front fender off once day to do some work under it and nearly got a hernia when I dropped the last bolt...heavy!!! The steel in that car would make 6 of them today! Paying $.18 per gallon for regular and buying re-refined oil in glass mason jars with a funnel top from a service station on Southmore in Pasadena. I had to back clean across Pasadena one night when the transmission locked up in reverse.....fortunately we had some understanding police officers! Even used it as a gun ship....loaded up a few guys with 22's and went rabbit hunting at night where Sam Rayburn High School is now! 

After reading the above...it sure makes me sound just like my grandpa did when he told me about the "old days"! Thankfully the Lord has let me live this long to bore you will this drivel!! 

Good luck to everybody on their first car....it is a special, never to be forgotten experience!


----------



## Life Aquatic (Oct 24, 2006)

66 corvair monza 110hp. White with red interior. Now it's red with new red interior parked in my dad's garage on it's forth engine rebuild.


----------



## ifish2 (Aug 13, 2005)

1986 Chevy Cavalier red with red and black interior - It was a surprise that was supposed to be delivered in our driveway while I was out taking my driver's test for my 16th birthday, but the driver's ed teacher didn't sign over my paperwork. He saw me driving (without a parent) on the day we finished driver's ed. I had to wait a week to get my license - I don't remember ever being more mad than I was that week!


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

I had a 1963 Chev ...I believe it was a Bellaire...I can't believe ya'll remember what size engine, etc!! Wow!! Mine ran!! LOL that's all I know about cars!! (yes...I check the oil & stuff)!!


----------



## KMaryP (Jun 28, 2004)

A 1972 VW Bug appropriately painted lemon yellow. I ended up pushing it more than I drove it. I was the only one in my circle that had a car, so I had lots of friends. 5 of us had plans to go to the Rush concert, but a couple of hours before the show the stupid car broke down for the 2,000th time. We missed the show and I was black-listed for weeks afterwards (until they got tired of walking). 

My next car was a 1971 Corvette, 454 4-speed. I used to race any idiot that was dumb enough to challenge me on what is now known as Hercules in Clear Lake. I bet they hated getting beat by a girl. lol


----------



## Pocboy (Aug 12, 2004)

1968 AMC Rebel. The front seats folded backwards and made it a big bed. Not that I knew what to do anyways. We called it the ***** Bird.


----------



## EricG (May 28, 2004)

1982 Ford Tempo with the Turkey Paint Job. Poo brown with an orange pin stripe. My brother cracked the head taking it rabbit hunting.


----------



## tjftmf (Nov 21, 2006)

1973 ford grand treno 351 mod.


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

Bought a 1955 Fiat 600 in 1963 for $100.00...yep $100.00! I called it the "Thundering Turtle" for it's noise and lack of speed.


----------



## scotccrn (Jan 4, 2006)

1982 white Ford escort station wagon with red pleather interior with "cool air."


----------



## TX CHICKEN (Jun 4, 2004)

1978 International Scout II with a crappy but huge 4cyl. I learned how to rebuild an engine and pretty much repair anything after having it for a few years. Amazing how I would love to have another one someday!


----------



## RedTambor (Aug 18, 2005)

1979 GMC truck, the year was 1995 and I had just got my license the truck was bad, I mean horrible but it was good to me, I then moved up to an 88 chevy it IS the bomb!


----------



## Flaquita (Nov 2, 2006)

*First Car was a Truck*

In 1964 my grandfather bought my brother and I a 1950 Crosley panel truck. Bet ya no one out there has ever seen one. Almost as obscure as a Henry J.


----------



## racesail (May 5, 2005)

1947 Willys Jeep, no top, heater or doors and I grew up in North Dakota, got a little chilly


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

1967 Chevy II Nova. 300hp 283cid w/powerglide. Parents got divorced and sold it before I could even drive it!

2nd car, my dad built a 406cid Chevy small block, around 385hp. Dropped it in a 79 Mustang hatchback. Had a turbo 350 tranny w/a shift kit, stock single track rearend. Would smoke the tire as far as I wanted. Fastest car in high school







. But, had my fair share of "exhibition of acceleration" tickets though, ha.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

1970 toyota p/u


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

1980 Chevy Monza... V8 wow was that car FAST....


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

1956 Hillman for $70. Owner came up with the cost by multiplying 7 tires and rims @ $10 each. 

Most of the time I had to jump out of the car to stop it.


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

Mine (actually my dad's, but I was _allowed_ to drive it!lol!) was a maroon w/white vinyl top 76 Chevy Impala. Ended up with mudgrips on the back and ALWAYS had tackle box in the back floorboard, rods in the backseat and cooler in the trunk!

First for me to own was a Ford Tractor Blue 1981 Dodge 1/2 ton 2wd pickup with in-line 6 and 4 speed. Pulled drive train out and replaced it with a souped up 327 Chevy that me and my then bro-in-law built. Crane cam, roller rockers, Holley 650 sittin on an aluminum high-rise intake and headers through blown out glass pacs. Dressed up with blue anodized valve covers with chrome t-handles, chrome breather and hoses.

Had to have a drive shaft custom built to go from the Chevy tranny to the Dodge rearend, mounted the floor shifter from a Ford Pinto on the hump in the floor and built my own linkage from the shifter to the tranny! She was a BEAST!!!!! Had 36" Monster Mudders on the back and 32" on the front. Drop er down in "1" and stomp the gas and those 36" Mudders would BOIL......bump it into "2" and keep em rollin......knock it into "D" and they'd squall for a couple of seconds before grabbin and takin off!

Man I miss that truck!!!!!!


----------



## Rockfish (May 21, 2004)

OK .... We are looking at an old Ford truck with no AC for my sons 1st car and he is happy as can be.


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

'78 International Scout II. There were a lot of memories made in that truck. The only time I ever got it stuck was when my grandfather plowed and disced one of his fields and I came haulin' across it and didn't realize that an irrigation pipe had been leaking for a couple of days. I burried that truck up past the floor board. Did I mention the memories of parking in the citrus groves with the girls. Man do I miss that truck.


----------



## apbubba (Jul 25, 2007)

Learn to drive about 1963 in Herford Tx. I was about 13. It was a grain truck with a four on the floor. Probroly a big six and it was a chevy. Rule number one was stay off the asphalt and on dirt roads. Man those trucks really had big stearing wheels. Not sure if I ever got past second gear.


----------



## apbubba (Jul 25, 2007)

Crappie Queen said:


> I just got my first truck a week ago yesterday!
> 
> Its a 96' Chevy Siverado 1500!
> I love my truck!
> ...


A real boyfriend, and a guy that would like to impress your father would polish your truck for you. Else he is smoozing you best friend!


----------



## Capt. Sandbar (Jun 12, 2004)

70½ Camaro, red and loud. That car was so fast I am surprised I'm not dead (came close a few times). Either my dad was living through me, or he just wasn't thinking when he made that purchase. I still have that car just rusting away.


----------



## red-fin (Nov 4, 2004)

1981, Fremont, NE., purchased from a farmer for $2000.00. 1970 Chevelle Convertable, red on red with black power top, a/c, 402 w/muncie 4 spd., oh my gosh the memories. Sold her in 1995 to help finance our first house. Sure wish I had her back. I think I will look on E-BAY again for one for sale!


----------



## kayakcaptain (Dec 8, 2007)

1951 Packard, flathead straight 8 and 3 on the column. A tank for sure but in 1963 it had a back seat as big as my pickup bed today. King Center Drive Inn, here I come with one of those "nasty" Jones High School girls.


----------



## Swampmamma (Feb 14, 2007)

94 mustang GT 5.0L bright metallic blue...daddy's lil angel was getting speeding tickets left and right.


----------



## ETS42 (Oct 27, 2007)

1963 Dogde Dart. AM radio, 3 on the column. I was 16 yrs old.


----------



## dishman (Jan 22, 2008)

77 Chevy truck. Same age as me.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

66 ford squire station wagon my dad sold me for 200 bucks! wanted to put curtains in it to make it look more hip but never did. next was a 70 gran torino


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

1982 Chevrolet 4D Impala, was moms car, given to me and i had to put a transmission in it.


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

EGT Limited said:


> 1960 Karmen Gia no A/C, 36hp motor, the heater/defrost was a tube from the engine compartment and AM radio,,,but back the KLIF was the only station worth listening to


...1959 bug, am radio, no ac, no gas gage either, and I thought I was teh only one that remembered KLIF


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

1985 toyota pickup with the R22 that would run for ever. Truck was blue rust when i got it. Found another bed from another truck and put it on there it was white. Had part of the cab painted brown primer with a few bondo spots. No heater, A/C was the holes in each floor board "big holes". Had some old roadmaster speakers in it with the factory deck. Had and aluminum headache rack with 4 lights on it. Tool box, CB with a PA system. My dad built me a wrap around bursh guard out of 2" sch 80 pipe and some expanded metal welded to the frame of the truck. "probably worth more than the entire truck. With the weight of that thing the front end sat a lot lower then the back. Had a custom bumper on the back also made out of 2 pieces of 2 1/2" sch 80 pipe. Took the power steering belt off because the bearings in the pump were shot. Had to change the fuel pump in the tank one day but that was easy because the bed was so rusted out that i just pulled the pump without pulling the tank or the bed. O yeah and it had no muffler either. The joke was that you needed a tetanus shot just to ride in it. Im sure i can think of some more stuff about it but i think that is enoough for now. I didnt pay for it but it sure makes me respect what i have to buy now.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

63 Buick LeSabre 4 door. Even had air conditioning in it. 455 cu in of engine. Off white color. If found, I want it back.


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

First car I bought for $200 in 1974 when I was 15, it was a 65 Chevy Impala SS 396 ( had a factory Holly cast iron intake-carb)/turbo 400 tranny, had it a year before I could drive it. finnally got my license and drove it for 3 weeks and spun 3 main bearings, spent all summer rebuilding engine with hotter cam, Manley valves, bigger carb, headers, glasspacs and it ran like a scalded dog. 3 months later the trans went out, pulled it, went and got a rebuilt, and left the hood off the care for a few hours overnight during the swap. I rained, got down the carb and engine froze, got pizzed and sold the car to my stepdads buddy. Last thing I ever heard was he put the motor in a truck and was whompin everything in town.


----------



## Seabass (May 22, 2004)

1972 240Z that I got from a friend for $100. Straight six and had so much room in the engine compartment you could practically stand inside the compartment to work on it. The Z actually had a manual choke that you had to pull in the winter time to get gas to the carbs. I learned alot from that car. Had no interest in Z cars when I bought it but I learned to love it and wound up getting a 1979 280zx after that and then a 1983 2830zx turbo with all options. 

Seabass


----------



## Hughoo222 (Aug 24, 2005)

66 VW Bug with 6 volt electrical system, it was white but I made it blue with about 12 cans of rustoleum spray paint one day. Was driving down the road one day and heard this noise under the car, I stopped and got out and looked under the car to see my battery hanging down where it had fallen through the rusty floor board under the back seat. My first job was at a chicken place and I go fed up and quit one day about 6 weeks in, told my boss I was leaving and marched out, I had to go back in and ask them to help me push my car cause it would not start. Before she died I had no reverse gear so I had to park where I could go straight ahead. When it snowed we pulled sleds down the street with a ski rope, the things we can talk our siblings into!


----------



## txredneck68 (Aug 15, 2006)

1972 ford maverick, strait 6 am /fm radeo that I changed out for an am/fm/8track..


----------



## BS (May 24, 2004)

Kinda like remembering your 1st girlfriend eh?

Byron


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

roundman said:


> i was high rollin in a 1966 ford country squire station wagon


 this is not what i wrote! i wrote that mine was a country squire station wagon that i wanted to put curtains in but never did! and my second car was a gran torino, can someone tell me why they changed what i said?? look up on my profile to find all post by me and you can see? i jus want to know what i said wrong for someone to change my words!?


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

*1967 Chevelle Malibu*

Bought it new from Buck Turner Chevy in Baytown. $3200, 3250 pounds, 350 hp 327 engine. Even though it was marked 325hp, I knew and confirmed it later that it was the 350hp model. Alum intake, Holley carb, double hump heads, close ratio 4 speed and dual exhaust.

The distinct rumpty-rump exhaust sorta gave it away even though the car looked like a plain Jane 327 Malibu. But it would run. I had my tach set at 6300 and that's where I shifted many times. 4.10 rear and headers really made that engine sing a tune that a lot of Roadrunners, GTO's, other Chevelles and Lord know what else hated to hear. I did get beat a time or two, by a 68 Z-28 Camaro that was loaded out and a big block Corvette.

The car was Bolero Red. I have wished many times that I had it back.
Mike


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

In 1977 I bought a 1964 1/2 Plymouth Barracuda with a 273, light green with 2 tone rust, 120watts of Pioneer Stereo & 4-6x9 speakers. Friends still tell me they could hear Ted Nugent before they would see me coming.


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

I must be the only one on here that ever owned an Olds for the first car. 1951 Olds Rocket 88, 2 door hardtop, powder blue. Love to have that car back. Next car was 1951 Ford Crown Victoria (yes Crown Vic), 1 of a kind, 2 door hardtop, flat head V8. The ladies loved them.


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

56 Chevy red with fenderskirts, wide whitewalls, and moon hubcaps.


----------



## Bluffer (Feb 24, 2005)

wow 17 pages...to much to read all of em.......71 LTD here.


----------



## trashcanslam (Mar 7, 2006)

1993 Ford F-250 7.3L Diesel single cab long bed, beat up two tone baby blue/navy blue. Sure do miss that truck.


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

*1976*

I was lucky I got a 1968 pontiac catlina 2 door fire engine red with the fast back styling 400 big block had a heater but no ac. am radio and a cb that my dad put in it. gas was 34 cents a gallon I drove all over Houmer LA. those were the days. man I sound like my Dad!!


----------



## jdsuperbee (Jun 13, 2007)

1970 Dodge Super Bee. 383, automatic, 373 posi. It would leave black stripes from can til can't on those G7015 polyglass tire. Dad bought it in '72 when I was 15. My sister would drive it until I got my license when I turned 16. She got broadsided by a VW 3 weeks before I got my license. 
I'm hoping to save enough someday to get one but the prices keep going up, believe it or not.
2nd car (that I actually did get to drive legally) was a 69 chevelle black viinyl over red, black interior with a 3 on the tree and a dog of a 307.
Probably a good thing that I never got ahold of that 'Bee though.


----------



## catzilla (Sep 21, 2007)

1956 Chevrolet, followed by a 1956 Ford, a 1957 Chevrolet, a 1955 Chevrolet, and my favorite, a 1964 Ford Falcon with a 260 cubic inch V-8. My 56 Chevy cost me $225.00 drive off from a Bellville, Texas car lot in 1966. How I wish I had all those Chevies today.


----------



## skout210 (Mar 2, 2006)

1976 red chevy 1/2 ton p/u with 4 speed tranny and big tires and white spoke wheels on the rear end , no a/c and I added a 8 track player under the dash with the speakers behind the seat, bought it from my brother in law in Waco and had to drive it all the way to Big Lake following behind my parents.


----------



## Muddy (Dec 25, 2007)

?1979? Toyota Corona complete with 8 track. Got stuck on the side of the road. The grass underneath the car caught fire and there she blew. Got 25 bucks for the scrap.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

1977 Chevy Custom Deluxe truck. Thank gawd for the vinyl seats...LOL


----------



## coastalbend74 (Feb 20, 2008)

1961 mint green (okay mostly rust) Ford stepside truck. Loved it, I still miss it!!!!!!!!


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

1982 Ford Bronco XLT. Sat for 3 years, and was in the shop about twice a month. Slow as a slug, 11 miles to the gallon, but gas was also .85 cents a gallon back then too. Got tired of that, so got a Mustang 5.0 GT, got my first ticket very soon after.


----------



## bigpun91 (Oct 2, 2005)

77 gold/brown/bronze (depending on where the sun was) hatch back nova, if I would slam on the brakes it would die, If I punched it, it would die. I had the car 2 yrs, one day at the beach my friend was making a PB&J, dropped the knife under the seat and pulled out a chicken leg, the sad thing is I never ate chicken in that car.


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

1966 Chevrolet Bel Air.....283 with a two-speed power glide transmission.


----------



## vinsp (Mar 12, 2006)

*1970 Vw*

1970 VW square back my was in blue and had a moon roof was a blast of a car.


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

1950 Ford with flathead 6 bought in 1963 for $110. Stock engine but I was never outrun by another 6 cyl. - nor a few V-8s. Back when cars had names, this one was called the White Rat. Drove it for 3 years and never had to do anything to it except put new brushes in the generater. Traded it for another 1950 Ford that had a beautiful candy apple red paint job and naugahide interior with a flathead V-8 (my buddy got tired of me outrunning him and wanted the faster car).
Next was a 1957 Ford Fairlane 2 door hardtop. Drove the snot out of it also but it wouldn't outrun nothin'. 
Then 1963 Corvair Spyder (with turbo six). Very fast but couldn't hold up to a young dumb butt with no sense.


----------



## dieselmaker (Jul 6, 2007)

1971 GMC long bed. Yellow and white with a 396 and turbo 400. The kids with the small blocks could never figure out how i could win all of those races!!!!!


----------



## 2wahoo (May 21, 2004)

1967 Ford F-150 with a 352 and 3 on the tree. My cousing used to race it all the time so by the time it was my turn it was not doing well. Had rust and dirt in the bed. Even had some grass growing back there. However, it had 4 wheels and got me to where I was headed.

So, fast forward 30 years and what does my dad do. Gives the 65 Mustang to my 4 year old son. Says it's for him to drive when he's 16. Are you kidding me?????


----------



## Fish-a-mon (May 21, 2004)

It was 1982, I bought a 1974 Cutlass Supreme with FFA money. 350 Rocket w the quadjet carb. DoooooWooooo


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Do I remember my first car?? I'm still driving it!

1991 Jeep Wrangler. Paid $7000 cash for it back in 1996. 230k miles and still going strong.


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

1972 Chevy 4-Dr Malibu. It was a goldish orange w/ a cream colored vinyl top. 

My Grandmother left it to my mother when she passed away. But I remember going with my grandparents to buy it. My grandfather brought his tape measure so we could measure every car my grandmother liked. What ever she decided she wanted, had to be able to fit in their one car garage. :wink: Don't have the car any longer, but I still have the Bill of Sale from the dealership.


----------



## Ragman (May 21, 2004)

*Great thread!*

There were more Baja bugs here than I would have thought. :wink:

I was going to get my license in Oct of 1980, so I worked at Six Flags that summer pulling many double shifts.

After going against my Pop's advice, I found a 1964 VW Bug for $450. So I had enough to pay cash, get my first year's insurance, and some left over to put in a stereo and keep gas/oil going through it.

In the winter time, I had to use a bandana over the air intake -until the engine warmed- to keep it from stalling out each time I stopped at a light or sign! :biggrin:

That thing took me anywhere I wanted to fish or hunt though!


----------



## mudhog (May 9, 2005)

60s ford galaxie 500 it was suppose to be light blue but it looked light brown from surface rust . bought it for $80 and insurance was $90 had 4 6x9 mind blower speakers (each speaker had its on amp) in the back dash. 2 people on the hood and one on the trunk at night with 22s rabbit hunting crusing down all the county roads. I learned how to work on cars real good driving that beast.


----------



## JavelinaRuss (Jul 24, 2007)

Grey '83 Ford F-350 dually single cab with a 6.9 diesel and 4 speed tranny. Mom said that truck was perfect cuase I couldn't get it over 60 if I tried, just putter down the feeder lane on I-45 to Academy in LC or TC for hunting/fishing stuff. Guy T-boned me one day about when I was 17 and you'd of thought that someone died, there was a lynch mob at the high school for the SOB who hit me.

It was my Dad's truck and then mine, I moved alot of cows and tractors, too many **** haybales and loads of scrap metal to mention on the 20' goose neck trailer that seemed permantly attached to the back (or a 17' Jon boat) and even a few loads of knotty pine stumps for a bon fire or two. 

I'd give certain left parts of my anatomy to have that truck back


----------



## Ditto (Apr 18, 2005)

It was 1977 and I was driving around in my dad's 67 Pontiac Lemans with a 326 and 2spd transmission. He carpooled downtown so I had the car 3 weeks out of the month.


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

!967 Chevelle ss396. I had time to get out and smoke a cigarette before the 
Deer Park police caught up with me.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

1966 Chevy II Nova


----------



## cclayton01 (Jun 6, 2005)

1985 GMC 3/4 ton 4x4 LWB

It was red with a grey rocker panel and not a lick of rust. Had a 454ci motor, worked part-time just to keep gas in it. Had it up until a year ago and gave it to my BIL. Looks like a whole different truck now. Wish I never gave it to him.


----------



## apbubba (Jul 25, 2007)

It was a 1948 Chevy Deluxe sedan. Man you could have had a ball room dance in that sucker. I bought it at a junk yard about 1965 for $12.00. Ran for about two months and sold it for junk for about $10.00


----------



## Salzig (May 21, 2004)

In 1954 I paid $50 for a 1939 Dodge 4 door. Slickest part of that one was the tires.


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Heck yeah, mine was a 1965 Lincoln Continental, the one with back seat suicide doors that opened backwards. Had a friend pop one of the back doors open while doing about 70mph and it was like an air brake. Darn near tore the door off and I was really ********. Talk about a sled, this car was a rolling living room. I broke several fishing poles with those stupid power windows and burnt lots of gas with that big 460 cid engine but then gas was only 50 cents a gallon back then. If that car could talk and was still around I am sure that I would be instantly divorced and fired in one fell swoop. Man, talk about some memories.


----------



## Jake (Jan 10, 2006)

grandpa cracker said:


> 1967 Chevelle ss396. I had time to get out and smoke a cigarette before the
> Deer Park police caught up with me.


Ah I love that Chevelle, they hauled some serious butt from the factory too. I'm sure lookin back on it now you wish you had that car still in mint condition


----------



## das71198 (Aug 12, 2005)

I had a 1977 Cougar XR7. It had a 351W. It ran good, but looked like Cr*p. The hood was 3 miles long....lol


----------



## hellonwater (Dec 17, 2005)

Red '66 Mustang 289 auto with factory a/c cost me $600 hard earned dollars
Mike C


----------



## Cap-N-Red (May 21, 2004)

*35 Ford Coupe*

Bought my first , a 35 Ford 3 window coupe with a rumble seat for $55. After I got thru with it it was Candy Apple Red and was powered by a 59AB (48 Merc)flathead block w/ dual stromberg 97 carbs. , Isky 3/4 cam , Edelbrock heads, Mallory ignition. Then like a dummy I started racing motorcycles and sold it. That was back in the mid 50's. Over the years I even lost the photos of it.sad2sm


----------



## coastalgriff (Jul 2, 2005)

1979 Jeep cj7. Last year of the v8. Dayglo Orange with gold checker pinstripes and a white hard top. Ugly, but one bad mofo. My dad bought it new. It had @50,000 miles when I started driving it. When I left for college it was sitting in the driveway. Four years later I called my Mom and told her I wanted to ship it out to Texas. She said she got tired of that ugly thing sitting in the driveway and sold it for pennies on the dollar. One of the saddest moments in my life. No rust. Perfect condition. Just needed a new exhaust.


----------



## dragnet (Jun 14, 2005)

My first car also was an early 60's convertible Corvair Monza. We gave it a new paint job with 5 cans of yellow spray paint. It leaked so much oil out of its engine (in the rear, of course) that I literally placed a baking pan under the car when stopped to catch and then recycle the 27 cent 100% pure virgin oil.

Loved that car cause it was all mine.


Backcast said:


> 1960 Monza Corvair. Gasoline heater. First time we turned on the heater it looked like the car was burning up. Loved that instant heat. No A/C. radio. Gas guage registered full until she was empty. Quote Ralph Nader"Unsafe at any speed".
> 
> Joe


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

First vehicle that was "mine" after I got my license was a 1965 Jeep which was cool until winter then it was just plain cold. 

The first "car" I got was a 1973 Mercury Comet. It had a 302 V-8 in it that was suppose to have gone into a highway patrol car in Iowa, lol. 

Good memories.


----------



## Circle B BearKat (Jul 20, 2005)

The year was 1985, I was 14 years old and itchin' to drive something other than a 1956 Ford tractor. Our family had a good friend, Jim, that had done well for himself in the cable TV business and had a couple of ranches around Leakey. Jim's main house right out of town and was an awesome single story stone ranch house surrounded by and canopied by enormous live oaks, that was about as cool as you can get. The house sat on a pretty overlooked a tributary of the Fro river and Jim owned the land on both sides of the creek and Jim had a couple of his hispanic hands doing extensive rock work down on the creek for quite a while and their main piece of equipment was a 1976 F-100 single cab pick-up. My dad asked how much that he'd take for the truck, as the guys were finished with the river "landscaping" (landscaping being temporarily diverting the creek and making a flow-through river swimming pool) well Jim said that he'd sell that old truck to me for $300. Well I was excited because this would leave me enough money to insure the truck and have a little money left over to fix it up some, so I said that I'd gladly buy the truck, and we closed the deal. As I was not "legal' to drive on public roads yet, my good friend Chad & drove the truck from Leakey with my Dad & Mom following us. The truck was all white with no rust a couple of whiskey dents on the sides and the bed was a little beat up from haulin' those rocks up & down the side of the river and up a pretty good grade to the barn. It had a 3 on the tree gear shifter and a big inline 6 cylinder that was a hoss, steel rims with no hub caps but she looked great to me as I was already imagining the adventures that we would have. On the way back to Brazoria County Chad & I were driving through San Antonio and started having problems and soon found out that the clutch & pressure plate failed. So we ened up towbaring it behind my dad's truck the remaining 210 miles to Rosharon. I could not wait to get myself to the Pettigrew & Smith to buy a pressure plate, clutch and a brand new fancy floor shifter kit (plus a cool indian blanket seat cover with a rifle scabbord on the bottom edge). Dad & I had a great time working on that truck and fixin' her up so that she looked respectable. After the addition on the new clutch & shifter , seat cover, a steel cowboy bumper bought right and some big old farm mud tires, a rear window gun rack, hubcaps and a coat of wax I was stylin' & profilin'. I loved that ole truck and we indeed has some great adventures together. 



I purchased the truck for $300, I invested about about $250 worth of parts and accessories and sold her a few years later for $975. I'll tell y'all that is the last time that I made money on selling a truck.



Sorry for the long story but I wanted to write this story down for myself and thought that I'd share.


----------



## Ahill (Aug 3, 2007)

OK, I just read 21 pages... All great stories.

My first Ride... I think it was something of a Hybrid...or bad lab exp.

It was a Jeep Cherokee est date of 1985... no top... must have gotten rolled.. Had a vinyl trash bag with snaps to cover it. I took it once to a mechanic and he called it FrankenCAR.. told me the motor was part oldsmobile and various other pieces..If i ever punched it the serpertine belt would fly off...Learned that on entering the freeway with an 18 wheeler behind me...I also found out it was off road capable that moment when i went of the road.. Lost my tailgate on that one... plau a pair of underwear.

Sad thing is My dad charged me a 1000.00 for that beast.


----------



## jim smarr (May 21, 2004)

*!959 220se fuel injected beast*

The first car I bought myself was a 1959 220se injected Benz. Four speed on the column. You had to turn the key and mash a little starter button. It had 19k miles on it when I got it. I loved it because the owners manual simply stated" Caution!!! Due to the superior handling ability and performance of this automobile you might be tempted to drive at speeds far in excess of the safety of your passengers". Needless to say I did test the abilities of the little tank. Once wound up it would embarrass the Big Blocks at top end. It had the same engine that that won the "Pan Am" races in Mexico hidden in a little four door tank. The car came out of the Presidential fleet from Mexico ie the "special faugerstat". Ask Quattro Light about how his 455 Riviera did in a distance race with me lol. I was sold on the Benz cars and have had one of some kind since then. Yes Charlie I drove it like I stole it!!! lol Not many folks had run up against one of these so they were very surprised to see tail lights
in the distance fairly quickly. The problem was all the law enforcement guys knew the car and the owner. They certified the speedometer way more than I needed.

In this picture it had a little deer damage to the front end. Lost the star, some lights and grill in that encounter. Was great on fuel about 22mpg. Did my time on the ranch in the Chevy's in the background. LOL

My Dad and the Cowboys buckled the seat belts early on any time we headed out on a mission. They were shocked by the elapsed time we traversed West Texas.


----------



## Slow Drifter (Jul 22, 2007)

*First Car*

Wow, some of y'all had some very nice first rides, others...well....not so nice. My first motorized vehicle was a '74 3/4 ton 4x4 Chevy. 454/4spd. Dual tanks with the electronic switch-over was pretty new then. It was the first one, in fact, that many girls had ever "ran out of gas" in. I kept one tank down to about 3 gallons on the weekends for just such occassions, and got slapped several times after hitting that little black switch on the dash to see the gas guage promptly climb to "Full". My first "ride" was a 1976 model bay Quarter Horse gelding. I actually picked up more chicks on the horse than in the truck.


----------



## word-doctor (Sep 20, 2005)

77 Volare station wagon. Right front 1/4 panel and hood were bronze; rest of the car was fake wood and maroon. Had a straight six that would start on even the coldest Minnesota mornings.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

68 pontiac GTO (gas tires oil) paid $800 in 1974 guy was going in the navy,passed to lil sis 4years later then to single mom that drove it until 86.great car.


----------



## Rockfish (May 21, 2004)

Boy.... some of the cars sound like some cool cars that would get me a few tickets..


----------



## eaglesoar32 (Sep 30, 2005)

First car was a hand me down from my older sister. 1972 Dodge Dart Swinger. Had a V-8 318 that you couldn't kill. Also got 32 MPG back then. My Dad couldn't figure out how I could go all week on a tank of gas especially the way I drove so we took a long trip one weekend and found out the MPG. Got back home and sprayed some engine degreaser on it, found stamp on the side of engine block that said "Factory Test Model". Ended up selling the car for the motor alone. Would I wouldn't give to have that motor back. But also makes you realize that the Big 3 have the tech. to make something with good MPG but won't cause of the Oil Co.s.


----------



## Rockfish (May 21, 2004)

I think he is getting a used truck, where should I starting looking???


Rockfish said:


> My youngest son it about to turn 16 and I was telling him about by first car. It was a 76 chev Impala (land barge). It was a fun car though. You could load it up with all by buddies and it was on. Its a good thing gas was ALOT cheaper then.
> 
> What was your first car???????


----------



## BlueWaveEd (Jan 3, 2007)

In 1967 my dad put up $350 so I could get back and forth to work. It bought a 1960 Volkswagen. If I only had 10% of his intelligence and wisdom, I would still have that car. Ahhhhhhh the memories from that car. And YES you can get speeding tickets in a 4 cylinder air cooled engine car with the engine in the rear and the gas tank and sapre tire in the front. Yes if my buddies got in the back seat it would pop the front wheels off the ground.


----------



## txjoker (Jun 21, 2005)

1967 Chevelle Malibu. 327 ci, powerglide, power steering and a/c. Sure do miss that car


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2008)

1976 Oldsmobile Cutlass Salon Landau coupe. Velour bucket seats. T-top. Cutlass was the most popular car in America those days. 1 million units sold a year. 9 out of 10 cars sold those days were coupes.


----------



## FLATHEADER (Aug 23, 2005)

63 Corvair Monza,2dr.Hardtop,4speed,Black with Red buckets.Kind of a dog,but twin glasspaks made it loud enough to attract the cops for enough tickets to suspend my license.Luckily/unluckily(Vietnam era) I was drafted into the Army and didn't need a license for a couple years.My parents sold that Monza to the first person that showed up to see the car in the ad.Those were the days!


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

1965 VW Beetle. Had a 6 volt electrical system, am radio, no ac. Fun to drive. Could fill it up for about $3.00 before Jimmy Carter.


----------



## David_Conroe (Aug 11, 2008)

My first car was a 64 or 65 Red VW bug, no A/C I think mine was 12 volt though...


----------



## KILT610 (Feb 24, 2006)

1953 Chevy Bel Air


----------



## Respeck (Aug 12, 2005)

*First Car*

I had a VW bug. Speaking of tanks, if you hit something all you had to do was knock it back out and it was good as new. Sometimes when high school would let out I would find it in the yard of the school because some of my friends were on the football team and they thought it was funny to pick it up over the curb and put it in the yard. I had a buddy that had a 80's model chevy blazer that was lifted with huge tires on it. One day at lunch he was trying to impress some girls that he had riding with him. At the baseball field parking lot there was a big mud hole that all the cowboys would drive their trucks through and tear up so he thought he would drive into the mud hole and do a couple of donuts. I was following him and after he was thru showing off I took the beetle in there and did a few of my own. Talk about speed shifting. After this episode he wouldn't speak to me for 2 weeks. Lots of fun in that car.


----------



## bigdaddyriverrat (May 24, 2004)

1979 Toyota 4x4, 22re engine. you could look from one side to the ohter throught the rust, one door didn't open it leaked, ran great. it stayed so muddy you couldn't tell how bad the rust was. I paid 500 to my Grandad for it. Man i miss that truck!


----------



## fish and grin (Jun 15, 2008)

*first car, sec. car .third car*

40 dodge coupe, 57 ford 2 dr, and have a 57 chev. 2 dr hd top belvair since 1973.---im 59 now thanks mike-


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

68 Chevy stepside. And that was in 1985.... Sure wish I still had er'!

T-BONE


----------



## jimmy64 (Mar 22, 2008)

1969 chevelle malibu , 307 with a 2 speed power glide . wish i had that one back !


----------



## txpoboy (Feb 27, 2008)

55 Mercury, with holes in mufflers very loud and I thought very cool $100 paid with paper route money...neighbors in Nederland thought not so cool I'm sure!


----------



## ol' bayrat (Oct 14, 2006)

*My 1st ride*

1968 Plymouth GTX - Forest green - Black interior - 375HP 440 wedge, 10.1:1 - 850CFM Carter thermoquad - torque flight tranny - 373 locker gearset - 3400 curb weight - 8/10 MPG (pulling a trailer load of cement or coasting down a hill) - $3,400.00 ordered new - What did GTX stand for . . . adios amigo.


----------



## 69*camaro (Aug 16, 2008)

'65 Chevy Impala SS, 302 z28 engine, 4 speed with white interior. Bought it when I was only 15 and blew the engine on a dirt road before I was 16. Sold it and never told Dad why.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

1966 Ford truck 360 3 speed on the tree.


----------



## bigdaddyriverrat (May 24, 2004)

I learned to drive in a 69 Bronco with a 3 on the tree, those were very tought to learn.


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

1979 Ford Pinto


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

1951 Chevrolet 6 cylinder 2 door hard top convertible...Worked entire summer painting a two story house for my Grandmother who then gave me the needed $850.00 to purchase this then 3 year old beauty....

Removed the power glide trannie and replaced with standard shift trannie...

Painted Black using some 17 coats of Black lacquer and hand sanding between each and every coat...

Had interior redone using white naugahide...

Split the manifold and installed dual Porter mufflers...Very deep throated sound....

This vehicle got to see its fair share of movies at the drive in theaters in New Orleans...<G>

Here are but a few of the vehicles I owned and should have stored instead of selling.

1950 Chevrolet sedan delivery
1965 Ford Mustang
1957 Chevrolet 
1970 Ford Mustang

Here is a vehicle I purchased new and am getting ready to do a full restoration on..

1982 Jeep J-10 full size 4 wheel drive pickup with 360 V-8


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

74 bug , put capri seats and that nice shag carpet throughout , cant forget the big tires, that thing went any where, good on gas... then bamn , got *** ended and it was over, smashed my thumb but my bug took severe trauma to her drivers side, and i had to put her down... well here i am ,several chevys and a dodge later, back with a chevy... no carpet!


----------



## podnuh (May 26, 2004)

1963 Ford Galaxie 500...352 4 barrel carb...sucked gas down...good thing that gas was cheap...lived on the southwest side, worked on the northwest side and visited future wife on southeast side every day. 
Power steering broke at 90,000 miles and couldn't afford to fix it...drove it that way for 40,000 more miles. Now, that will give you a work out!
$350.00 of my own hard-earned money...no one gave me nothing.


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

1966 Mustang.....Was gave to me from my grandmother with factory A/C and only 67k orginal miles on it....Wish I still had it


----------



## Captain Kyle (Oct 1, 2008)

1994 mercury grand marquis, LAND BARGE as well. I am 20 now. I am driving a 07 Nissan Xterra. That mercury used to be able to pull my dads Kenner Bay boat, no problem. Thats how I got into saltwater fishing. My brother is driving that thing now, it still only has 45000 miles on it.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

1967 F250 Ford PU in powder blue. It had a 352 V8 with a 2bbl carb and a 4 speed. Detroit locker in Dana 60 rear axle. It took me thru high school till I sold it and bought a 1967 Sunbeam Tiger. Here are some examples of what they looked like!


----------



## jodzio (Apr 8, 2008)

*'61 VW Convertible*

In 1970, all my friends had muscle cars. The only thing that saved me was it being a convertible. Girls loved it.


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

first car that was bought for me was a non running 1963 VW Bug. Worked on it a while, but it was too far gone. Then i got a 1983 Mazda Rx 7, with a rotary engine. Friends all called me the red barron, cause it was so loud.

was a fun car though.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

First car was a 1979 Mazda RX7 with the rotary engine...boy was it fun to let that little engine zing up to 7,000 rpm (it had a buzzer that would come on at 6,800 rpm)...do you remember that Yams? I did not have that car too long.

My next car was a 1982 Mustang GT which I kept for about ten years and had several engines and trannys in it...I was hard on the equipment. Mike Milburn in Pasadena painted the car for me with my design back in 1984 which is what you see here...man I wish I had that car back.

Later I cut off all my hair, got a job, and bought a pickup...started dating a respectable girl who you see in the picture and is now still my wife of 12 years...I am glad to still have her.


----------



## rockhound76 (Feb 22, 2007)

My dad "gave me" his 64 1/2 Mustang (6cyl, 140cid, 3sp.). I thought it was too old (kid, you know...). I gave it back and bought a 69 MG Midget for $650. Spent every spare penney with JC Whitney the next two years. New white top, fancy stripes, tonneau cover, carb venturi's...whatever....

That was indeed a hobbyists car. I raced it and worked on it every weekend. I learned that Lucas was the Prince of Darkness (english car owners know what I mean).

Loaned it to a friend at work one day for lunch. It never came back. Liability only insurance. Sold it for scrap, bought a '70 GT-Triump (6cyl, dual carbs, Laycock electric OD). Those were my LAST english cars....

Totaled the Triumph when it was rear-ended by the BROTHER of the guy who totaled my MG. Go figure.

Got a 72 Ford truck. It stayed in the family nearly 20 more years.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

A green 1973 Volkswagen Super Beetle and believe me there was nothing super about that car


----------



## mywifeshusband (Nov 19, 2006)

*1st car*

25 pages thanks guys and girls for the trip down memory lane. For me it was a 51 nerdabaker i mean studebaker 6cyl 3sp with overdrive 4dr and it was mine. It took a while but did end up with a 69 rs camero 396/425hp not the factory engine 4sp 4.88 positrac. yes it would pass a gas station because it was going to fast to stop then would have to walk back 5miles for gas. was getting her ready to go to the strip on the weekend and it was just i idying with the headers unhooked and the manager next door at mcdonalds was trying to keep the glass windows from shaking out. a buddy of mine was getting a burger at that time and came over laughing about it. i shut it off hooked up the towbar and left in a hurry before the cops got there. Bad yes it was and i was not afraid of anything on 4 wheels back in the day. Thanks Beau


----------



## redfisher43 (Oct 7, 2005)

*1st car*

48 Stude Land Cruiser, straight flathead 6, 3 speed w/OD, suicide doors, paid $100. hard cash fer her in 1958.


----------



## shanegair (Feb 17, 2005)

'79 toyota celica, ac would leak on the passenger side when I would make right turns.


----------



## golffisherbob (Aug 11, 2005)

1975 bannna yellow Chevy Monza V8 262 ci would get rubber in third gear and get 25 mpg....thing only had about 3.5 inches of clearance, jerked the oil pan plug out on a speed bump one time. Back seat folded out into a bed with the flick of a lever....d#$% I loved that car. Pioneer supertuner with a graphic eq and ts 695 pioneer speakers mom could hear me coming a mile away.....


----------



## Whisky Delta (Apr 16, 2007)

1968 VW Squareback, blue w/white top, no a/c of course, tape player in the glove box, the smell that only VWs seem to have. Boards fit nicely in the back, but took an hour to get down to the "cattle pens" to surf,....drive over 50mph and the steering would shake so badly that the wheel would come out of your hands! I loved that car....wished I had a photo of it. You guys that have teenage kids; take some pics of them and their cars, friends, places they go.


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

1973 Ford F150 with a '76 351 Cleveland and 4 barrel Holley "double pumper" carb. Couldn't keep donut gaskets between the manifolds and exhaust to save my life, had to replace them every month nearly. Let me tell you, nothing like a hot 351 backfiring in the Baytown tunnel.... GEEEZUS that's LOUD!

Totalled on Bayway drive by a drunk woman t-boning me as I came through a green light.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

seattleman1969 said:


> 1973 Ford F150 with a '76 351 Cleveland and 4 barrel Holley "double pumper" carb. Couldn't keep donut gaskets between the manifolds and exhaust to save my life, had to replace them every month nearly. Let me tell you, nothing like a hot 351 backfiring in the Baytown tunnel.... GEEEZUS that's LOUD!
> 
> Totalled on Bayway drive by a drunk woman t-boning me as I came through a green light.


I hear you on the gasket thing...I had the same problem with the header gaskets on the Mustang. I used to soak them with WD-40 and put two of them on per side...made them last a little while longer any way. I remember going through the tunnel getting loud in route to the race track...no back firing though...I bet that was LOUD.


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

First time it happened I had to replace my drawers!


----------



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

My first was a black 1968 Ford Galaxy two door hardtop...428ci, and headers, Crager SS rims, red and white on the inside.......man do i have some stories and a lot of memories with that car! blew the motor racing lol! later dropped a 302 and the transmision from a Granada and sold it............big mistake!!! wish i still had it


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

1979 Mustang with a 406 ci Chevy small block. Turbo 350 tranny. It was about 425hp. Saved up my pennies and bought the body at Pate Swap Meet for $400. My dad built the motor. Forged flat tops, .500 lift cam, headers, edelbrock performer intake and carb, heads ported and polished, etc. Car looked stock except for dual exhaust. I could smoke all the rich boys in high school with their fancy sports cars. 5.0's, Firebirds, Camaros....no match for me! I LOVED it. Dad took it away from me after about a year. I took him for a ride one time and ended up racing a guy down Plantation Drive in Lake Jackson. Went by the pawn shop at 120mph, haha! He supposedly had the fastest car in high school, I had to show him and his girlfriend he was wrong. Dad was riding with me and was the least bit amused.









After that, I bought an 83 Mustang with a 3.8L V6


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

1950 Ford with a flathead 6. Bought in 1963 for $100. Around Galena Park, it was know as the "white rat". I would race anybody, anytime and never got outrun by another 6 cyl. and beat a 1953 Ford with a small V8 almost every weekend and a 283 once.


----------



## 032490 (Jul 25, 2007)

Mine was a 64 Ford Falcon, 144 ci straight 6 and three speed on the tree. No ac and no radio. I got the car when my grandmother passed away in 73. Gas was around 25 cents a gallon then.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

KEN KERLEY said:


> 1950 Ford with a flathead 6. Bought in 1963 for $100. Around Galena Park, it was know as the "white rat". I would race anybody, anytime and never got outrun by another 6 cyl. and beat a 1953 Ford with a small V8 almost every weekend and a 283 once.


In 65 I bought a robins egg blue 50 Ford with a flathead 8. Took off the single barrel carb, got a manifold and 3 one barrels with progressive linkage. Ran like a striped assed ape. Beat many "badder" cars in the quarter. We had an eighth mile bridge over the river that we used as a race track and I can't remember ever being beat in the "bridge". The big cars that would smoke me in the quarter had to really controll their hole shot's so as not to fishtail into the bridge siding. I'd be gone. hahaha.

Next car, car I still love to this day, I bought while in the AF - a 67 Olds Toronado, bought it in '70. 455 Olds engine, front wheel drive, very low, handled like a cross between a top fueler and a sports car. Nothing could come close to me on the Blue Ridge Parkway. Drove from Fayetteville NC to Western Kansas in 16 hours (right at 1300 miles).


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Levelwind said:


> Drove from Fayetteville NC to Western Kansas in 16 hours (right at 1300 miles).


Dang, I thought my 600 mile trip down 36 from Lubbock to Houston in 7.5 hours was something special.


----------



## Texasfisherman57 (Mar 2, 2008)

1964 2-door Ford Falcon, 260 V8 with "three on the tree"!


Rayzor


----------



## Annie Oakley (Oct 6, 2008)

A bright red, 1976 Ford Pinto.... Standard........

If that car coulda talked... Hehehe


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

68 GTO convertable. 400 with a 4 speed, no a/c or power steering to waste horsepower. Pops took it away when I got caught drag racing and he replaced it with a Chevy Vega. Major drop in high school social status after that!


----------



## cr8tive1 (Aug 8, 2007)

A 1970 ford impala.


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

1957 Ford Fairlane (red and white). My dad found it with blown engine and let me help him put a new (from junk yard) motor in it on weekends. I was in the army at Fort Hood and would come home on weekends (hitch hike). I drove it back to Fort Hood and used it for a year before going to Germany. You never forget the first.


----------



## TxFig (May 4, 2006)

in 1979, I bought a '77 Chevy Nova for $4000 (only had 15k miles on it). White with a red vinyl top and red interior. 

2 door w/ a 205 v8 engine. Speedometer only went to 80mph - when I was in the Navy I was driving from San Diego, CA to Commerce, TX to get married. I made the trip in 23.5 hours (the needle was buried the whole way from Odessa to Ft.Worth). That was in 1981 when the speed limit wsa 55mph....


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Here y'all go, are you sure your ready foe this one ?

1973 AMC GREMLIN red with a white stripe- OOOOHWEEEE Mayun what a Chick Magnet ! Lol


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Early 70's Chrysler Town and Country station wagon rust bucket with a 440 CID motor. It had broken motor mounts. Every time you made a left turn and gave it a lot of gas at the same time, it would jam the throttle open and you'd have to turn the key off to get the motor to drop back down and unstick the throttle. Payed $400 for it and had it for two months when someone stole it from my driveway. It was a rusted out thirsty POS car, but someone must have wanted that motor for something because the car was ready to be scrapped.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

My first car was a 1967 Galaxie 500. I bought it in 1975 from my great-aunt for $200.00. I was 15 and a Junior in HS. I had my driver's license and a job so I talked my parents into helping me buy it. I paid 1/2 my parents paid the other 1/2. The next year, when I was 16 I wanted a better car - so I bought a 1976 Mustang Cobra II - blue with white stripes, four on the floor, 302 V8, 4bbl - man I loved that car!! I traded in my Galaxie and put $400.00 I'd saved on the down payment. As my graduation present my parents financed it and put the difference to make the down payment $1000.

I had to agree to make every payment myself and pay for the insurance. I was never late on a payment. I paid $3,648.00 for that car and drove it off the lot with 34 miles on the odometer. It was just like Farrah's on Charlie's Angels except the colors were opposite. 

All I have left of that car is a center cap with a Cobra on it off one of the wheels. My son just found it in my Daddy's junk shop a few weeks ago. Its on my bookcase right here beside me.


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

1972 Scottsdale Suburban White and Sherbert Green, all time 4 x 4 that got maybe 8 miles to the gallon. Man it was fugly....


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

1967 Camaro RS.....man I wish I still had that car


----------



## Vee3 (Mar 15, 2005)

capt. david said:


> can't remember exact year but i think it was a 71 toyota carona.


HA!! ME TOO!!! We called it the Brown Turd. It ran, though, and that's all that mattered.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

cr8tive1 said:


> A 1970 ford impala.


 ford impala....thats rare


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

1979 ford pinto blue and white


----------



## 032490 (Jul 25, 2007)

1964 Ford Falcon 2 door, three on the column, no ac, no radio, 144 ci straight 6 engine.


----------



## Mark454 (May 21, 2007)

69 bug, had to pump the breaks to get it to stop. The front bumper did not last long. Made a new front bumper out of a 4x 4 and a 2 x 4. I could run over some stuff after that, lol.


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

68 Chevy C10. Dad had it towed home cause the motor had siezed in the flood back around 1980 or so. He told me when I got it running I could take drivers ed. Took a little less than a year to mow enough yards for a 327 CI short block. Dad was a Machinist, and rebuilt the heads with .202 valves and milled them .030". Ordered everything I could afford from the Edelbrock catalog; No internet back then! Ended up with a pretty strong little mouse motor. Unfortunately the truck wasnt in very good shape. The wooden slats in the bed were long gone, and all that was left were the rusty stringers, so I just made some more, and bolted down a sheet of plywood. Probly had to use around a pound or so of silicone to fill the rust holes around the windshield so I didnt get drenched in the rain. It had the granny low 4 speed, and a 4:11 rear, so the mouse didnt get me into too much trouble, but even at the low price of gas back then it kept me broke filling the two 30 gallon tanks all the time. It got 8 MPG uphill or down, headwind or tail. Didnt matter. I drove it till my sophmore year in HS, then bought a 69 Z28 with no motor, and swapped the 327 into it. Wish I still had it. Good times.....


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

jeff.w said:


> 1979 Mustang with a 406 ci Chevy small block. Turbo 350 tranny. It was about 425hp. Saved up my pennies and bought the body at Pate Swap Meet for $400. My dad built the motor. Forged flat tops, .500 lift cam, headers, edelbrock performer intake and carb, heads ported and polished, etc. Car looked stock except for dual exhaust. I could smoke all the rich boys in high school with their fancy sports cars. 5.0's, Firebirds, Camaros....no match for me! I LOVED it. Dad took it away from me after about a year. I took him for a ride one time and ended up racing a guy down Plantation Drive in Lake Jackson. Went by the pawn shop at 120mph, haha! He supposedly had the fastest car in high school, I had to show him and his girlfriend he was wrong. Dad was riding with me and was the least bit amused.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This made me think about when I was a freshman in college. I lived in Granbury but went to school in San Marcos. Every weekend I'd go home then rush back to get to school. I got a job as an asst mgr at an apt complex but I had to live there and school rules required freshmen to live on campus. To beat that Mom "moved" down and she had to change her drivers license to my address.

I went home to get her and on the trip back to school I also took a good friend. Momma sat in the back because she had short legs and could easily fit in the back of a '76 Mustang. Well, she'd been asleep for a good while and when she woke up she looked over the seat and asked if my speedometer was broken, I said no, why. She said the needles not coming up at all....then about that time she realized the needle was pegging on the opposite side of the dial. She screamed at me to SLOW THE DANG CAR DOWN! lol

She still gives me a hard time about that. I thought it was hilarious!! I loved that car. Blue was something special.


----------



## JLand (Apr 14, 2006)

*Mine*

1967 Olds 442. Bought it new for $3600.00 and ordered it exactly the way I wanted it, you could order cars back then. It was midnight blue with a black viynl top, W-30 ram air package, close ratio four speed, "star wheels, bucket seats with center console, no ac, no power brakes, no power steering, 3:90 rear gear which was soon replaced with a 4:10 gear.

I wrecked it six weeks after buying it and while the body was being repaired I had the engine taken out and balanced and blue printed, solid lifters added, and cam installed. Added a set of "Stahl Total Tuned Headers" and ran the snot out of it for two years. Darn near paid for it racing GTO's, Chevelle's, Road Runners, and Corvettes. I would swear it was stock except for the added hearders. LOL

Had it dynoed at 475 hp at the rear wheels. It would run 12 flat in the quarter with street tires if you didn't light them up too much off the line. With slicks it would run in the 11's.

The payment through GMAC was $94.05 per month for 36 months. I was inhigh school and worked part time at $1.65 per hour. I had the .05 part easily covered, the $94 was the difficicult part. If it hadn't been for all the soliders at Fort Benning who thought their GTO's and Chevy's were fast I couldn't have paid for it. The first of every month the soilders got paid (only paid once a month then) and I would cruise Victory Dr. where they hung out looking for a race and one wasn't hard to find.


----------



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

*First car*

My first car was American Rambler,had a flat head six on it . The 1951 rambler was great on gas but burned just about much oil as gas. At 35 cents a gallon gas was no problem . If I remember right it had an overdrive gear you pulled with a knob. Tough cars for tough kids. Ugly green paint job too.


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

68 Ford Galaxie 500 fastback, 390 CID that I rebuilt, headers, alum intake, etc. Faster than well........ Got me alot of tickets.

Had to sell it when I had my first child. Broke my heart


----------



## Rockfish (May 21, 2004)

Here it goes again


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

There's a lot of new members since your over 1 1/2 year old post.


----------



## Rockfish (May 21, 2004)

*LOL*

Im just messing....



FATfisherman said:


> There's a lot of new members since your over 1 1/2 year old post.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Rockfish said:


> Im just messing....


I wasn't...*Say When! *


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

Rockfish said:


> Im just messing....


 ME TOO! :biggrin: :cheers:


----------



## landlokt (Mar 10, 2009)

First car at 16 yrs. old was a 1949 chevy pick up. Helped my dad rebuild it the whole year i was 15. Wish I had that truck now. It would be worth something now. Bone stock just like off the assembly line. 6 volt Batt. Generator instead of an alternator and vacume opperated windshield wipers( they were a pain)


----------



## tutone (Dec 10, 2006)

1967 Chevelle SS 396. No brakes loose front end. 425hp 396 with solid lifters. 4 speed with 411s. Dad said I'd learn how to drive or kill myself trying.


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

1969 F100 paid $600.00 Had seats out of old bread trucks held to a wooden frame with bailing wire (bucket seats! LOL) 240 3 spd on the floor. Couldn't afford to buy brakes, so when the went out, they were removed and line was blocked off (OMG). When it finally died, it had one front right brake and you better hold on to it.:rotfl:


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

spirit said:


> My first car was a 1967 Galaxie 500. I bought it in 1975 from my great-aunt for $200.00. I was 15 and a Junior in HS. I had my driver's license and a job so I talked my parents into helping me buy it. I paid 1/2 my parents paid the other 1/2. The next year, when I was 16 I wanted a better car - so I bought a 1976 Mustang Cobra II - blue with white stripes, four on the floor, 302 V8, 4bbl - man I loved that car!! I traded in my Galaxie and put $400.00 I'd saved on the down payment. As my graduation present my parents financed it and put the difference to make the down payment $1000.
> 
> I had to agree to make every payment myself and pay for the insurance. I was never late on a payment. I paid $3,648.00 for that car and drove it off the lot with 34 miles on the odometer. It was just like Farrah's on Charlie's Angels except the colors were opposite.
> 
> All I have left of that car is a center cap with a Cobra on it off one of the wheels. My son just found it in my Daddy's junk shop a few weeks ago. Its on my bookcase right here beside me.


http://mustangmonthly.automotive.com/68493/mump-0309-1976-ford-mustang-cobra-ii/index.html Couldn't resist! Took my test in my future BIL's 
http://www.motortrend.com/auto_shows/112_0608_2006_woodward_dream_cruise/photo_51.html


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

34, suicide 2 door, picture shown ready for its motor (57 chrysler lincoln, 4 on the floor and a 333 rear end , stop light to stop light it was a killer on the open road it eat gas like a hog.

sure miss ya ol girl..

gave it up and went to something else heheh


----------



## ossnap (Jan 4, 2010)

Wow, this thread got brought back from the dead. Mine was a 75 Ford F-250 that I bought from my uncle for 500.00 bucks. It was his lake truck up at Possum Kingdom. It had a big old 460 engine that drank gas like a fish in water, and (2) 20 gallon gas tanks. I followed a friend to willowbrook mall one day to buy a video game, and he drove his step dad's brand new Chevy step side (loaded). We were going separate ways after that so that is why we drove separately. One the way there I stopped to fill up gas, all 40 gallons worth! We were only in there maybe 30 minutes, came back out, and my truck was gone! We had parked right next to each other and they managed to hit his step dads truck as they were taking off with mine. Next vehicle was a 70 El Camino. That was a sweet ride until someone t boned me and totaled it. I filed a police report on the truck but it was never recovered.


----------



## PeteD (Sep 21, 2005)

The first car I bought with my own hard-earned money was a new 1965 Pontiac GTO burgundy coupe. 4 bbl, 389 ci, chrome air filter, hurst shifter, simulated wood steering wheel, red line on the tires. And, I swear, the license plate said "ARREST ME".

I still have dreams about that car.


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

I take it back!! My first post of a ;67 baja was wrong. This was my first one.
It was a '67 as well. I loved that car.... Even painted it with spray cans in the garage one summer.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

That looks like Erik Estrada !!! :spineyes:


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

DANO said:


> That looks like Erik Estrada !!! :spineyes:


Don't it jus' make ya wanna put on some BeeGee's and take your best gurl dancin'? :biggrin:


----------



## Finfisher (Jul 20, 2008)

1972 Ford Pinto Runabout, the explosive model!
Dad said, son Here are the keys to your "new" car, BUT we have to tow it home. It was previously rolled and was like three different colors lol. Anyway we towed it home and he proceeded to teach me so many things about restoring a vehicle. Turned out that little Pinto looked bad arse when we were done! we worked on it hard and it was straight and one color when done. ended up getting rear ended on the way home from Wisconsin one night. i still thank the big man upstairs we didn't burn in that car. worked out pretty good though. the insurance gave me 8 bills for it and I purchased a 1970 Mach 1 Mustang which was WAY more fun. after I was done restoring that I was turning heads :doowapstaloved that car!


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

slopoke said:


> Don't it jus' make ya wanna put on some BeeGee's and take your best gurl dancin'? :biggrin:


dance the night away,...:biggrin:


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

1969 Plymouth Roadrunner. Slickersuit yellow/black interior. No options. 383 with Torqueflite auto. $2880 new from Newton-Smith Plymouth on O.S.T. Dr. Only problem I ever had was the speedometer cable got all twisted up. Imagine that.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Knot Kidding said:


> http://mustangmonthly.automotive.com/68493/mump-0309-1976-ford-mustang-cobra-ii/index.html Couldn't resist! Took my test in my future BIL's
> http://www.motortrend.com/auto_shows/112_0608_2006_woodward_dream_cruise/photo_51.html


Oh man, that car in the first one is identical to my Blue. I loved that car SO much and have kicked myself a million times for getting rid of it. So what that it was only 4 years old and had 114,000 miles. Or that reverse was out. Or that the brakes were metal on metal. Or that the drivers seat was ripped up. Or the windshield was busted out. As long as you didn't wear knit or pantyhose for the seat to chew up and went forward and didn't need to stop fast, it was still an awesome car.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

the only pics of my first ride the insurance agent has.lol


----------



## sfn01 (Aug 8, 2009)

Dad took me outside on my 16th birthday in 1979...there sat a '71 Toyota Corolla...full of dents...4 flat tires and a blown engine!

He said i could either junk it and take the money or he would work with me rebuilding the engine, doing the body work and painting, etc.

I chose the latter...it was a great learning experience and got to spend time with Dad, too!


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

68 Chevy 1/2 ton. White over rust. Rain would come into the cab through the windshield rubber in a storm. Couldnt put anything in the bed because the wooden floor was rotten. Fixed that with a sheet of plywood. 

Good times......


----------

